# Wtf do I do. Uber is ignoring me. DO they have a phone line?



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

I picked up this chick that was clearly on drugs or something. She had kids that werent hers. At the end she wanted me to end the ride and take her in mcdonalds while feeding and serving the food to her and the kids. I refused and left. She gave me a 1 star rating even thouh I did nothing wrong. The rate was 4.5x and I made 47$. By this morning it looks like it was changed to 27$. It shows 27$ but the ride under neath says 47$. Wtf is going on. Why would they take money from me?


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

So this bish gives me a 1 star rating and they steal 20$ from me. How does this company live?


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

They gave her a discount because she *****ed.
You dont think Uber was going to adsorb the discount, did you?


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

How is sh


Tenzo said:


> They gave her a discount because she *****ed.
> You dont think Uber was going to adsorb the discount, did you?


How is she ****ed? She knows the fair estimate. She typed in the surge. SHe knew exactly how much she was going to pay. After the surge the fair was 47$. I made 47$ and they drop it 20$. That is theft especially when it goes against the policy.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Escalate to Uber support. It'll take a bunch of emails, but you'll eventually get your money.


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Escalate to Uber support. It'll take a bunch of emails, but you'll eventually get your money.


I wont give up because this is seriuosly theft. They sent me an text about the 4.5x rate. I wasn't even going to work that night. I took time off of what I was doing to do a ride with a crazy chick that ****s me and gives me a 1 star just for uber to steal 20$ from me. wtf


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

This dumb girl even cancelled the first surge ride. WHICH MEANS she typed in 4.5x rate TWICEEE. WTF?


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

UBER SAYS IT WONT HELP ME BECAUSE IT HAPPENED OVER 7 DAYS AGO BUT IT HAPPENED YESTERDAY AT 6PM WTF?


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll get straight to the point. Pick up girl yesterday. Rate was 4.5x. She cancelled first ride so she typed it in twice. She's with kids that are not hers. I take her to Walmart which has a McDonald's in it. She says for me to end ride and come inside to feed and serve her. I decline politely and leave. She gives me a 1 star rating. Fair ended up being 47$. Next morning it's dropped to 27$. I disputed it but the guy didn't read anything that I wrote. He says he can't help because it happened a week ago but it was ****ing yesterday at 6pm. Wtf it feels like I've been robbed.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Keep disputing, eventually you will get someone who reads and writes English.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

JASTICUS said:


> I'll get straight to the point. Pick up girl yesterday. Rate was 4.5x. She cancelled first ride so she typed it in twice. She's with kids that are not hers. I take her to Walmart which has a McDonald's in it. She says for me to end ride and come inside to feed and serve her. I decline politely and leave. She gives me a 1 star rating. Fair ended up being 47$. Next morning it's dropped to 27$. I disputed it but the guy didn't read anything that I wrote. He says he can't help because it happened a week ago but it was &%[email protected]!*ing yesterday at 6pm. Wtf it feels like I've been robbed.


Just keep pestering support and send a screen shot of the ride. I have never been successful recovering my money taken by uber in my first support response. Once it took me nearly 10 emails back and forth. Don't let uber screw you.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Just keep pestering them. Send them a screenshot of the trip to prove it was yesterday. Not once have o gotten a resolution the first time around


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

JASTICUS said:


> I'll get straight to the point. Pick up girl yesterday. Rate was 4.5x. She cancelled first ride so she typed it in twice. She's with kids that are not hers. I take her to Walmart which has a McDonald's in it. She says for me to end ride and come inside to feed and serve her. I decline politely and leave. She gives me a 1 star rating. Fair ended up being 47$. Next morning it's dropped to 27$. I disputed it but the guy didn't read anything that I wrote. He says he can't help because it happened a week ago but it was &%[email protected]!*ing yesterday at 6pm. Wtf it feels like I've been robbed.


your best bet is too make as many threads as possible on this messageboard. That will really help you w/ Uber support.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

JASTICUS said:


> I'll get straight to the point. Pick up girl yesterday. Rate was 4.5x. She cancelled first ride so she typed it in twice. She's with kids that are not hers. I take her to Walmart which has a McDonald's in it. She says for me to end ride and come inside to feed and serve her. I decline politely and leave. She gives me a 1 star rating. Fair ended up being 47$. Next morning it's dropped to 27$. I disputed it but the guy didn't read anything that I wrote. He says he can't help because it happened a week ago but it was &%[email protected]!*ing yesterday at 6pm. Wtf it feels like I've been robbed.


Hi Jasticus, Politely ask that it gets escalated - send screenshots and always reference the trip ID. I would mention that you should not be penalized for the rider having had a bad day and that you did what the App told you. Best of luck in getting your hard-earned $20 returned!


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

It's been 3 hours and they won't respond baxk


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

ill get to the point. I pick up a girl from a 4.5x surge. Fair is 47$ at the end. I get a one star because I refused to feed her and serve her food in mcdonalds. Next day its 27$ but says 47$ under the daily total. They changed the fair. I dispute it and it says resolved. The message says "you can't dispute something over a week ago". its been ****ing less than 24 hours. I messaged them twice now and they wont respond. Do they have a phone number. They are seriously scamming me. The guy who read my dispute is a ****** and doesn't know english.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Wait another few hours. It's only about 6am in India right now.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JASTICUS said:


> ill get to the point. I pick up a girl from a 4.5x surge. Fair is 47$ at the end. I get a one star because I refused to feed her and serve her food in mcdonalds. Next day its 27$ but says 47$ under the daily total. They changed the fair. I dispute it and it says resolved. The message says "you can't dispute something over a week ago". its been &%[email protected]!*ing less than 24 hours. I messaged them twice now and they wont respond. Do they have a phone number. They are seriously scamming me. The guy who read my dispute is a ****** and doesn't know english.


Why did she want you to feed/serve her?

Email back, be persistent but polite. Remain polite no matter what. You'll get you $


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

I think the direct number is 1-800-EAT-SHIT they have 1 CSR, a lady, all calls go to Helen Wayte.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

You can't call. You can explain the situation again. If you aren't satisfied, you can go to an Uber Greenlight location. Uber recently committed to having an escalation manager there that will take your complaint, and a real manager will review.

Personally, I would let it go. You're going to waste more time than the $20 is worth. Fare corrections vary by market in frequency. In over 300 trips, I think I've had two.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Why did she want you to feed/serve her?
> 
> Email back, be persistent but polite. Remain polite no matter what. You'll get you $


I think he meant that the pax wanted them to go through a line at McDonalds, and the driver wasn't willing to sit through the fast food line.

Sounds like pax 1-stared and then complained to Uber, and customer service did a fare adjustment to appease pax.

Being articulate is key in challenging a fare adjustment.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> Being articulate is key in challenging a fare adjustment.


Being articulate is key for success in most challenges in life.

I'd gladly sit in the drive through line for .70c per minute. That's an extra 10-15 bucks. The chances of another 4.5 fare are probably slim, and even if ge did manage to snag one, a minimum fare would be about the same profit as the waiting. I'd go for the guaranteed income 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Being articulate is key for success in most challenges in life.
> 
> I'd gladly sit in the drive through line for .70c per minute. That's an extra 10-15 bucks. The chances of another 4.5 fare are probably slim, and even if ge did manage to snag one, a minimum fare would be about the same profit as the waiting. I'd go for the guaranteed income 10 out of 10 times.


Agreed, at 4.5x surge, even at $.10/minute, he should have gone through the line. But it is the driver's call, and Uber should not have punished him by taking away $20. That said, short of spending an hour at a Greenlight location, it's unlikely to get reversed at this point.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I think if he pleads his case in a polite articulate manner, he'll get paid. 

Its a crock of shit that Uber adjusts fares without asking us or even letting us know. That is a lawsuit waiting to happen. I dont see how that is even legal.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

How many threads are you going to make about this?


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> I think he meant that the pax wanted them to go through a line at McDonalds, and the driver wasn't willing to sit through the fast food line.
> 
> Sounds like pax 1-stared and then complained to Uber, and customer service did a fare adjustment to appease pax.
> 
> Being articulate is key in challenging a fare adjustment.


You got it all wrong. I went to drop them off and they said park so you can come in. I grabbed the stuff in the baxk explaining that I can't. She said I needed to immediately end the trip and was mad that I didn't when I was walking their shit to the doors.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JASTICUS said:


> You got it all wrong. I went to drop them off and they said park so you can come in. I grabbed the stuff in the baxk explaining that I can't. She said I needed to immediately end the trip and was mad that I didn't when I was walking their shit to the doors.


Well, now its clear as mud. :/


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

JASTICUS said:


> ..The guy who read my dispute is a ****** and doesn't know english.


Best part of the whole rant. LOL


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

high surge (event etc..) = more 1star ratings, and Pax who will dispute route or similar because of a temper tantrum @ the price. 

USUALLY - repeated emails to suport, insisting upon your point , using simple logic will eventually lead to a return to fare. 
Greenlight office is another option. 

unfortunately the 'support' doesn't understand english well enough to comprehend any specific points you may be making. I think when they see 4 responses, they just assume you have a point.

Unfortunately the greenlight offices are staffed by low-wage customer service rep types, who know less about Uber than the typical forum member here. They often don't have the power to actually change a status within the system, but can often help a basic issue or if you insist = 'escalate' an issue like pay deduction.

High Surges are kind of another glitch in the ratings system. 
My ratings recently took a hit, and I have a "city/routes" navigation note thingy because of a 4.0 surge pax who challenged the surge in a similar fashion to yours by claiming inefficient route. Woke up to a reduced Fare. I got my money back, but not my rating or clean bill of 'issues'


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Well, now its clear as mud. :/


No kidding right! How bout some clarity OP. First you say, "I refused to feed her and serve her food in mcdonalds". Myself and several others took this to mean; pax requested drive through. You arrogantly corrected us by saying, "You got it all wrong." Excuse me! We're trying to help you out chief! If this thread is any indication of your discourse with Uber; I wouldn't expect relief anytime soon my friend.

You also mentioned, "She said I needed to immediately end the trip and was *mad that I didn't*". I believe this is the cause of her complaint and genesis of the refund. I don't think you got gypped for not serving her her big mac and fries personally. But perhaps I misunderstood your post altogether.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Papa Sarducci said:


> I think the direct number is 1-800-EAT-SHIT
> they have 1 CSR, a lady, all calls go to Helen Wayte.


I keep calling, but she won't answer. I bet she's fat too !


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> No kidding right! How bout some clarity OP. First you say, "I refused to feed her and serve her food in mcdonalds". Myself and several others took this to mean; pax requested drive through. You arrogantly corrected us by saying, "You got it all wrong." Excuse me! We're trying to help you out chief! If this thread is any indication of your discourse with Uber; I wouldn't expect relief anytime soon my friend.
> 
> You also mentioned, "She said I needed to immediately end the trip and was *mad that I didn't*". I believe this is the cause of her complaint and genesis of the refund. I don't think you got gypped for not serving her her big mac and fries personally. But perhaps I misunderstood your post altogether.


Well there was no drive through because this McDonald's was in a Walmart. Should have also mention they were going sipping and wanted me to wait. And she was mad that I didn't end it in the car. She wanted me to be off the clock when I serve her in McDonald's


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I think we're all getting mad now. 
Did somebody say Mcdonalds ?  AAHHHHH !


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

JASTICUS said:


> ill get to the point. I pick up a girl from a 4.5x surge. Fair is 47$ at the end. I get a one star because I refused to feed her and serve her food in mcdonalds. Next day its 27$ but says 47$ under the daily total. They changed the fair. I dispute it and it says resolved. The message says "you can't dispute something over a week ago". its been &%[email protected]!*ing less than 24 hours. I messaged them twice now and they wont respond. Do they have a phone number. They are seriously scamming me. The guy who read my dispute is a ****** and doesn't know english.


I understand why you're angry, but this topic only needs one thread. I locked the other two you posted on this same subject. Please do not start any more threads like this. You are more than welcome to open discussions on other subjects, but only one thread per topic. Thank you.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> No kidding right! How bout some clarity OP. First you say, "I refused to feed her and serve her food in mcdonalds". Myself and several others took this to mean; pax requested drive through. You arrogantly corrected us by saying, "You got it all wrong." Excuse me! We're trying to help you out chief! If this thread is any indication of your discourse with Uber; I wouldn't expect relief anytime soon my friend.
> 
> You also mentioned, "She said I needed to immediately end the trip and was *mad that I didn't*". I believe this is the cause of her complaint and genesis of the refund. I don't think you got gypped for not serving her her big mac and fries personally. But perhaps I misunderstood your post altogether.


Discourse... Genesis.... whatwhat are you trying to do to this guy?

Op, www.dictionary.com



JASTICUS said:


> Well there was no drive through because this McDonald's was in a Walmart. Should have also mention they were going sipping and wanted me to wait. And she was mad that I didn't end it in the car. She wanted me to be off the clock when I serve her in McDonald's


Oh, I get now. :/

Wtf?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I think we're all getting mad now.
> Did somebody say Mcdonalds ?  AAHHHHH !


Going sipping too!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I think I need to go "sipping".......or did he forget a few letters?....."stripping" he'll if she was cute and nice body I would have ended the trip if she promised a little "stripping".......... but then again I am a "dirty old man"


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> I keep calling, but she won't answer. I bet she's fat too !


Her middle name just happens to be Over.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Actually hyphenated Helen Over Wayte-Alittle................she is a tad bit plump....and very self conscious about her name...


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Papa Sarducci said:


> Her middle name just happens to be Over.


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

This is starting to piss me off no responses at all


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

Why is this company ignoring me. They first steal money from me. Then they won't remove this negative 1 star rating and now they wont even get back to me. Someone needs to sue this company for theft and no actual customer service.


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

JASTICUS said:


> Well there was no drive through because this McDonald's was in a Walmart. Should have also mention they were going sipping and wanted me to wait. And she was mad that I didn't end it in the car. She wanted me to be off the clock when I serve her in McDonald's


Why would you be serving the McDonald's? Did they not have any staff at the time?


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

scott huston said:


> Why would you be serving the McDonald's? Did they not have any staff at the time?


Because the ***** was crazy and wanted me to serve them and wait for them. Im actually filling out forms sending to the department of commerce. These illegal practices need to be ended


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

JASTICUS said:


> Why is this company ignoring me. They first steal money from me. Then they won't remove this negative 1 star rating and now they wont even get back to me. Someone needs to sue this company for theft and no actual customer service.


JASTICUS, there's been some levity here at your expense. All in fun, no harm intended. But you may want to work on your communication skills. Perhaps you're being ignored due to the way you're expressing yourself. There's a huge difference between, "you stole from me, where's my F'ing money" and, "please reconsider this fare reduction". When you want something from someone, its best not to appear hostile or indignant. No matter how right you are or how much you were wronged. Explain the situation in a calm friendly manner. You may receive a more beneficial reaction with this in mind.


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> JASTICUS, there's been some levity here at your expense. All in fun, no harm intended. But you may want to work on your communication skills. Perhaps you're being ignored due to the way you're expressing yourself. There's a huge difference between, "you stole from me, where's my F'ing money" and, "please reconsider this fare reduction". When you want something from someone, its best not to appear hostile or indignant. No matter how right you are or how much you were wronged. Explain the situation in a calm friendly manner. You may receive a more beneficial reaction with this in mind.


I am respectful through message. Just on this forum board I am mad. I have been very respectful to the people I've been attempting to talk to.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JASTICUS said:


> I am respectful through message. Just on this forum board I am mad. I have been very respectful to the people I've been attempting to talk to.


Look i stand by my original advice, keep emailing. Be persistent , professional and polite. Explain what happened and you will get your money. Tell them you have dash cam footage to back you up (even if you do not) ive bluffed before and they did not ask for it.

You do not know exactly what the reason they docked your pay, as fat as i know. Im guessing its because tjey told you to end the trip. Explain all that, you were carring tjeir stuff into the house. McDonald's has nothing to do w/it. Keep it simple , friendly and polite. It will take a few emails but you'll get your $ if you remain polite.


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Look i stand by my original advice, keep emailing. Be persistent , professional and polite. Explain what happened and you will get your money. Tell them you have dash cam footage to back you up (even if you do not) ive bluffed before and they did not ask for it.
> 
> You do not know exactly what the reason they docked your pay, as fat as i know. Im guessing its because tjey told you to end the trip. Explain all that, you were carring tjeir stuff into the house. McDonald's has nothing to do w/it. Keep it simple , friendly and polite. It will take a few emails but you'll get your $ if you remain polite.


Technically I ended it few minutes late. Not long at all and hat was because she wanted me to end it before I walked he shit in


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Okay, I'm calling troll. Good night all. I'm out! #micdrop


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JASTICUS said:


> Technically I ended it few minutes late. Not long at all


Geez...









You got caught trying to steal from someone, you deserve to get penalized.


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Geez...
> View attachment 49349
> 
> 
> You got caught trying to steal from someone, you deserve to get penalized.


How the **** is it stealing you ******. I picked and dropped off. Nothing stolen and a few minutes late because I walked their shit in. She wanted me to end before that


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

not a troll. I'm explaining very poorly 


HoldenDriver said:


> Okay, I'm calling troll. Good night all. I'm out! #micdrop


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> Okay, I'm calling troll. Good night all. I'm out! #micdrop


What's troll's number, in case others need to call him/her?


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

Man you guys are ******s for calling me a troll. I'll keep emailing them. I'm sending a letter to the commerce. Uber needs to stop scamming.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

JASTICUS said:


> Man you guys are ******s for calling me a troll. I'll keep emailing them. I'm sending a letter to the commerce. Uber needs to stop scamming.


Not to dull your sparkle, but it's going to take a lot more then commerce to do anything about it.


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Not to dull your sparkle, but it's going to take a lot more then commerce to do anything about it.


Well it's worth a shot


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

Also why hasn't uber emailed me back


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JASTICUS said:


> How the &%[email protected]!* is it stealing you ******. I picked and dropped off. Nothing stolen


Well.....



JASTICUS said:


> Technically I ended it few minutes late.


Dude, frankly i don't give a rats ass what you did or didn't do. I was legitimately trying to help you. I gave you the best advice i know. You have changed your story with every post. If this is any indication of how you comunicate with Uber, or anyone else for that matter, you are going to continue to have issues.

You are now going on ignore.

Dont steal, dont "technically" end trip late. Learn to communicate your thoughts properly and have a great life .

Good day sir!


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Well.....
> 
> Dude, frankly i don't give a rats ass what you did or didn't do. I was legitimately trying to help you. I gave you the best advice i know. You have changed your story with every post. If this is any indication of how you comunicate with Uber, or anyone else for that matter, you are going to continue to have issues.
> 
> ...


Maybe he meant he ended it when he got back to the car, after dropping off the luggage.

The question is tho, WHY THE HELL ARE YOU CARRYING LUGGAGE?! What kind of slave are you lol?

Seriously, I load everything in and out (don't want my bumper scratched or dirty wheels marking the upholstery in the trunk), but the luggage hits the ground as soon as I take it out and it's in their possession at that point.

And yes, if I'm gonna get out and unload your luggage, I'm still on the clock. If you wanna stand their and have a conversation with me, you're still on the clock. If you want me to walk the luggage to your front door (pssshh), you're on the clock, if you want me to feed you french fries, well, it better be more than french fries that go in your mouth.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> Maybe he meant he ended it when he got back to the car, after dropping off the luggage.
> 
> The question is tho, WHY THE HELL ARE YOU CARRYING LUGGAGE?! What kind of slave are you lol?
> 
> ...


I honestly have no idea what happened, his posts about the event are all over the place. If he carried their stuff into the house/to the door. The the trip wouldn't/shouldnt end until he gets back to the car.

He really needs to work on his communication skills. I am more confused about what happened with ever post he's made. I'm sure there is more to the story plus can you imagine what his riders went through trying to decipher what he was trying to tell them?


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I honestly have no idea what happened, his posts about the event are all over the place. If he carried their stuff into the house/to the door. The the trip wouldn't/shouldnt end until he gets back to the car.
> 
> He really needs to work on his communication skills. I am more confused about what happened with ever post he's made. I'm sure there is more to the story plus can you imagine what his riders went through trying to decipher what he was trying to tell them?


Sorry I need to work on it


----------



## JASTICUS (Apr 15, 2016)

Sweet got the money back. Thanks for believing in me,


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

JASTICUS said:


> Sweet got the money back. Thanks for believing in me,


Okay everybody, this goes to show that you can actually pester the schitt out of 
anybody enough, even Uber Company, and eventually get something done.
I want to try this angle of attack myself now, as it seems to have merit.

It is my position that there is not nearly enough nudity these days.

People are always walking around. They've got all these clothes on.
Millions of beautiful people everyday covering themselves up.
I'm sick of it ! All I can do is stare at them.....and wonder....

I'm going to start a campaign. Naked by 2020 ! WHO'S WITH ME ?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

JASTICUS said:


> Sweet got the money back. Thanks for believing in me,


Congratulations on your success! I share this victory with you and the other posters to this thread! I'm sure it was our sage advice and thoughtful consideration that inspired, neigh lifted you through this trying ordeal. When you saw only one set of footprints during this difficult struggle, it was our collective footprint as we carried you through the worst of times! A proud day for us all!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Okay everybody, this goes to show that you can actually pester the schitt out of
> anybody enough, even Uber Company, and eventually get something done.
> I want to try this angle of attack myself now, as it seems to have merit.
> 
> ...


I stand by your side. UTX I agree naked by 2020 !!!!!!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Okay everybody, this goes to show that you can actually pester the schitt out of
> anybody enough, even Uber Company, and eventually get something done.
> I want to try this angle of attack myself now, as it seems to have merit.
> 
> ...


They paid him to stop bothering them


----------



## Calvin Frit (Mar 11, 2016)

You can send them an email , from their website, there is also an email for a specific country


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

You're not supposed to pick up kids if they don't have a car seat.
You can call Uber customer service through the app but it's some offshore foreigners who don't know s***


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

nash801 said:


> You're not supposed to pick up kids if they don't have a car seat.
> You can call Uber customer service through the app but it's some offshore foreigners who don't know s***


Please explain how to call Uber through the app. That'd be awesome! Oh, and if they're offshore, they're not foreigners. They're home.


----------



## Jessie Newburn (Jul 4, 2016)

Interesting. I learn so much from other's experiences. Didn't know about the docked fare payment.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Copy and paste the following and reply to the latest email you have received from them. Make adjustments as necessary:

Hi. Please escalate this matter to a supervisor or a manager as it is not being resolved in a manner that is satisfactory. On [Date], I took a lady with two children on Trip ID [Enter Trip ID here]. The rate included a 4.5x surge. Upon arrival, the passenger asked me to join her at McDonald's inside the Walmart. I politely refused. She got quite belligerent to the point of harrasment upon my refusal to stop working to be social with her. She asked that I end the trip immediately upon arrival, yet asked me to help her take her personal belongings to the entrance of the store. I waited until after helping her with her bags before ending the trip so that I would not risk receiving a new request. As soon as I finished helping this passenger with her bags, I ended the trip.

There is no reason for me not to receive full fare for this ride. The passenger had to acknowledge the surge prior to requesting. There is no justification for the reduction in fare nor for any rating that may be a result from her anger over the fare. Please adjust my fare back to the $47 as originally billed.

Best Regards,


----------

